# new current Freeview box recommendations please



## ponto (Oct 12, 2002)

Can anyone recommend a currrently available new replacement freeview box please, my setpal box has died  thanks


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

As no one has replied, ignore the new ones and get yourself a Pioneer DBR-TF100 (aka DBR-TF100GB)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

or a forum search for freeview box is a good start and most of us have posted advice in one or more threads.

For my part I have over the years used several boxes (mostly bought from Tescos) some branded others own brand all have worked OK with Tivo after a search for a working IR code. Those that didn't work got returned swiftly for refund.

Most have failed within a 2 year period mainly because of poor power supply components.

In the end I bought from Ebay a Sony VTX800U and according to what I have read and seen should last a lot longer. A friend has been using one daily but not with a Tivo for the past 5 years with no problem


----------



## pj280167 (Dec 21, 2005)

I too have an ebay Sony box and it's great...


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

..but not if you have a weak signal. I have two Sonys and they are sitting in a box somwhere because they need more signal strength than is available here, hence I originally used Setpals then moved on to Pioneers.


----------



## ponto (Oct 12, 2002)

thanks for the advice, needed to do something fast so just got a Philips DTR 220 from Sainsbury for 35.00 seems to work fine, fingers crossed.


----------



## destiny (Dec 17, 2005)

Please would you post the code you used.


----------



## Teepee (Aug 24, 2004)

destiny said:


> Please would you post the code you used.


I am using the Philips DTR 220 with code 20053. The Medium setting works fine but the other speeds seem to be o.k. too. My only slight gripe with this model, along with the Sony VTX D800U, is that it needs an extra keypress to toggle between t.v. and radio channels. This makes it impractical to record a mixture of t.v./radio channels channels without ensuring that the STB is left in the correct mode prior to recording. Some older STBs don't seem to need this feature, just entering the channel number selects either t.v. or radio channels. Perhaps someone knows of a workaround for this.


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm using a Philips DTR 230 (see my review on Amazon).

Seems fine to me, and a definite improvement on my old Sagem.


----------

